# Ein Indie Spiel der Besonderen art (16 Bit Arena)



## Xumma (2. April 2015)

Da Indie spiele nicht immer für ihre Grafik bekannt sind dürfte nach Minecraft,Salt sehr bekannt sein.
Spaß machen diese spiele dennoch.

Und da kommt auch schon  das Indie Spiel 16 Bit Arena ins Fadenkreuz.

16 Bit Arena ist ein Kostenlose Chat,Battle Indie Game einfach gestalte in 16 Bit Grafik mit schöne Musik Stücke und mit das kleine oh Effekt am ende.

Wo andere Spiele Viel wert auf Umfang und auf Große der Spielerwelt liegt ist bei 16 Bit Arena alles anders als groß.

Man Startet in einer Lobby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit seinen Charakter mit einer der 4 Klasse die man gleich zu beginn in der Lobby noch  ändern kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Warrior,Rogue,Mage,Healer)

Und dann heiß es schon auf in die Arena und Kämpfe.
Man geht von der Lobby nach oben durch das Tor und findet sich in die Arena wieder.

Sind genug Leute da 1 vs 1/ bis 9 vs 9 oder vielleicht auch 1 vs 2 und co. wie man will.Steht nichts mehr in Weg um zu Kämpfen geht es los miteinander gegeneinander  2 Teams 1 Sieger heißt es.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Kämpfen wird man mit schönen Kampf Musik in richtige Kämpfer Laune versetzt.
Was zusätzlich Laune machte runde für runde zu spielen.

Ist man ein Rollenspiel Fan kann man mit den Chat mit andere Reden.
So kann man richtige Arena Gefechte nicht nur mit Stärke sonder auch mit Köpfin   bestreiten.
Was hier und da mal dann das ein und anderen Lacher verursacht.

Insgesamt gibt es 8 Server also genug platzt für 100derte von Spielern.

Kurze Zusammenfassung:
Game Name:16 Bit Arena
Indie Game
Art.Chat,Battle(1vs1-9vs9),Retro Game
Preis:Kostenlos
Homepage:16 Bit Arena
Steam Seite:16 Bit Arena on Steam


Nach meiner Meinung ein Gutes Spiel für zwischen durch mit Freunden zu Spielen.
Oder einfach mal zu zusehen wie sich andere sich die Schädeln ein Schlagen.
Leider ist das Spiel sehr unbekannt was leider auch den spiel Spaß  drückt da kaum Gegner online sind.
Ich hoffe hier mit Leute zu finden die genau solche Spiele wie ich lieben und auch zu Schätzen wissen und die man dort vielleicht mal an treffen kann.

MFG Xumma


----------



## PcJuenger (2. April 2015)

Sieht von der Grafik her aber selbst für ein Indiespiel seeeeeeeeeehr schlicht aus. Ist's ein Hobbyprojekt?


----------



## Xumma (2. April 2015)

Denke mal schon.
Spaß macht es dennoch.
Und nein ich bin nicht der Entwickler.


----------

